# AQHA Mare Conformation & Pedigree Critique



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Here are a few more photos.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I know what I like a horse to look like, it may not be "proper conformation" but I like your mare- I'd ride her!

Anyhow, she's running bred on top and the bottom side are the same kind of lines that Van Norman's(Nevada) have in one of their studs. And I think Porath QH(in Idaho) has a stud that is Bert bred as well. 
Good all around ranch horses, can run and have good minds.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I recognized some of the top sires but have never even heard of the bottom lines. So I was curious as to what bloodlines those were.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Just curious, what are your plans for her?


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't know yet, I hope to put more training on her, see how well I like her and go from there. What would you do with her? I do know that she has outran (so far) all the horses we have, except my three yr old I haven't ridden yet.

I wonder what she can't do (limitations) as far as conformation...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'd cowboy on her  LOL
I'd see what she likes to do but I would rope on her, maybe put her on barrels. You could maybe sort or pen on her.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Good looking mare.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Anyone else?


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Bumping up.


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

I can't say much else, but she is stunning! She's got a bit of a wild eye, though - does she tend to be more on the hot side?


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

She's not too hot, she needs to be taught better manners about stopping immediately etc. I think she looked wild that day because she _was _wild that day, I had her hooked to the patience tree and to say the least she didn't like it. For one she was not with any of our horses and two she didn't like her movements hampered.:lol:

Can anybody else chime in on her pedigree? Please? 

Anybody want to break down her conformation and give me her pros and cons? Thank-you!


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, I'm no expert, but I see a few things I don't like. Off the bat she looks really tall and lean, lighter boned than I like. Her hocks are higher than I like to see. Her back legs look a little sickle hocked, though not terribly so. Her rear end is really light. I like to see a nice big engine. I think she might be tied in at the knee. In some of the pictures her back looks like it might be just a tad long. I really don't like her head, but that's a personal preference. There's something that bothers me about her neck, but I can't quite pin down what. There is also something else going on with her knees but I can't quite pin down what. Hopefully someone with some more experience will chime in. Overall, she looks useable, but not something I would have in my barn just based off of these pictures. I don't know much about those particular lines.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

The pictures are right after I got her, and I thought she was about the right weight to chubby, she's also only 14.3hh. I wish her neck was longer as I think it is short for her body. 

As far as the head, as you said that's personal preference. I really would love to put her in a baroque war bridle, (http://www.baroque-tack.com/epages/61598611.sf/en_US/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61598611/Categories/Zaum)I think she has the head to pull it off as it is more course vs. baby-doll.

Thanks for chiming in! Anybody want to add anything else?


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Bumping up...


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

EmilyJoy said:


> The pictures are right after I got her, and I thought she was about the right weight to chubby, she's also only 14.3hh. I wish her neck was longer as I think it is short for her body.
> 
> As far as the head, as you said that's personal preference. I really would love to put her in a baroque war bridle, (Bridles - Baroque-Tack The Friesian-Shop)I think she has the head to pull it off as it is more course vs. baby-doll.
> 
> Thanks for chiming in! Anybody want to add anything else?


You're welcome. 
When I say lean, I don't mean skinny. She looks good weight for her build. She's just built leaner. But I tend to prefer old fashioned tanks as they tend to hold up better to more strenuous use IMO. 
She might just be able to pull off that bridle though. If you try it you should definitely post pictures. :wink:


----------



## IndianaJones (Aug 13, 2014)

Sires side has some good blood (Leo etc)...Dams side is kind of interesting, nothing hugely popular....but I do see a Hancock line in there, which gives her that stout body. She's cute. If she's Hancock don't get bucked off...they remember


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Where are you seeing the Hancock? 
Can you give me any history on her Dam's side? I read about StarBert (One stud was named Star and the other Bert so people would cross Star to Bert mares, people called them StarBert horses, good horses I guess) horses, but don't recognize any of those names. Actually she has a lot of lines that go back to Bert.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Here are some more "fun" pictures from yesterday.


----------



## Cori Moss (Mar 17, 2014)

*Nice black mare*

She's runnning bred on top, back to three bars and plain, old working foundation bred on the bottom. She looks like she's built for speed; maybe barrels? Looks like a nice riding girl!


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Ah, thank-you for your input. Can anyone tell me how well her front legs are put together? Is she at all over at the knee?


----------

